# 2013 Cruze bodylines and bumper gaps



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

So I am taking my car back to the dealership today to do some warranty body work on it. I noticed a couple days ago that along the lines where the rear bumper meets the rear quarter panel, there are a couple spots where the paint is badly chipped. This is in the seam where the two panels meet. 

Also, in the two spots circled in red, the gaps seem to not be even. On my car, the part closest to the headlight is about 3/16th gap, while the spot closest to the wheel is tight against the fender. Same type of thing on the back. and on the back, there bumper pops out right where it meets the light...almost like there is a fastener missing. 

Now I know this isn't a Caddy, but still I think they would take more pride in the assembly then that. 

Has anyone else had these issues?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That sounds like it got damaged in transport. Even having had the front bumper off my Cruze about 6 times for various things, it still lines up perfectly. Same with the rear, which needed to come off to be re-sprayed after an accident.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

the passenger side on my rear bumper of my 2013 ls has a gap too where it meets another panel along my tail light noticed it also


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

I have the same issue for the front bumper only. Very minor. I dont want any shoemaker dealership touching my car so I will take care of it myself. Again, very minor gap. The car itself is solid and quiet, I am enjoying it.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

talked to the service advisor today. he asked me to bring it back next monday. we walked the lot, and the gap on mine is about 2 times worse then the gap on any other one they had. They are also going to do the trunk 2 shot relay for me.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Evofire, 

I am glad to hear your dealership is resolving this concern for you. If anyone needs assistance, please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Well had to take the car back to the dealer/body shop today. After they finished these repairs the first time, the paint quality just wasn't good, the bumper gap is still bad, and the same areas have chipped again. The paint is chipping in the areas where it is tight against the bumper. I am wondering if the tight tolerance is making the damage occur. 

I took the car in and walked the whole thing with the body shop manager, and they are going to remove and fix, or remove and replace the rear bumper. depends how the clips on the inside look. He thinks they might be damaged. If it has to be replaced he will be putting a RS bumper on it. He is also going to remove and replace the chip guards vinyl on the quarter by the rear door, and remove the black chip guards that came on the doors, and replace them with the clear vinyl ones as well. they put me in a 2014 1LT RS as a loaner. the touch screen is kinda nice....too bad i did get it in my 2013.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

I noticed this on my passenger rear panel where it meets the bumper. It's annoying to me but I'm not going to become anxious over mine unless it's hanging clear off the car. Lol


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

mine was hanging clear off the car...parachute status. and i have never touched it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine has been fine so far after being adjusted last year even being hit from behind.


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

When I got my car, the rear bumper cover had 2 spots in the paint that were chipped. Both chip were right next to the quarter panels, and they were in exactly the same places, one on each side. I am assuming there must be a mounting location there. There was no gaps and all the panels line up well. I showed the service guy when I went in to have spoiler installed and they fixed it with no issues. Looks great and 10,000 miles later, I can not remember the exact location because they did such a great job.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Mine has been fine so far after being adjusted last year even being hit from behind.


in october, the body shop told me there was no adjustment....now the guy tells me there is...so i will see how it looks when i get the car back.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, the body shop is making it better then right. They are replacing the rear bumper, and are going to put an RS bumper on for me. I will have to give them 50 bucks because that is what the 2 extra parts cost. I am good with that? should have it back mid next week!


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

back story behind replacing the bumper. the clip strip on the bumper that holds it to the car was broken, and the fastener bar on the frame of the car was missing a rivet. they are not sure if it was like that in november when the did the work the first time or now. but either way...it will be fixed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Evofire said:


> Well, the body shop is making it better then right. They are replacing the rear bumper, and are going to put an RS bumper on for me. I will have to give them 50 bucks because that is what the 2 extra parts cost. I am good with that? should have it back mid next week!


Hey there,

Thanks for the update! I'm happy that they are making progress. I'm looking forward to when you have the car back .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

